# Gordon Plastics



## foreveryung (Mar 18, 2011)

I picked one up a few years ago, perfect shape. I called the company, and received a callback from the, or one of the owners. He explained a bit about the bow, and the company. Pretty interesting and completely unexpected to have the time spent with me. 

Mine is a '57, and it sure looks a lot like another companies '59 model. I believe they got out of the bow building business since they were supplying others? 

Great shooting bow.


----------

